# Verfügbare Server finden?



## arnydaniel (28. Jul 2010)

Hi,

Dieses Thema gab es mit Sicherheit hier im Forum auch schonmal - ich konnte es aber leider nicht finden.

Folgendes Szenario: ich habe eine Client-Server-Umgebung (in meinem lokalen Netzwerk). Der Client weiß aber nicht, wie die Server heißen/ welche IPs die haben.
Wir realisiere ich es am besten, dass die Clients eine "Liste abrufen" können, in der alle verfügbaren Server drinstehen?

Danke


----------



## Volvagia (28. Jul 2010)

Ich würde entweder einen zusätzlichen Server (vielleicht Mini-ITX, kostet ca. 100 € Board + CPU und verbraucht zwischen 10 und 25 Watt) einrichten und einen Directory-Dienst für die Server schreiben. Diese melden sich dann beim Directory an, und können alle im LAN über einen Punkt wieder abgefragt werden.

Oder, du versuchst (keine Ahnung ob es funktioniert) ein UDP-Packet an den Broadcast zu schicken, worauf die Server antworten sollen.


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jul 2010)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde entweder einen zusätzlichen Server (vielleicht Mini-ITX, kostet ca. 100 € Board + CPU und verbraucht zwischen 10 und 25 Watt) einrichten und einen Directory-Dienst für die Server schreiben. Diese melden sich dann beim Directory an, und können alle im LAN über einen Punkt wieder abgefragt werden.
> 
> Oder, du versuchst (keine Ahnung ob es funktioniert) ein UDP-Packet an den Broadcast zu schicken, worauf die Server antworten sollen.



Den extra Server braucht man nicht. Für sowas gibts Broadcasts im lokalen Netzwerk. Und ja, das funktioniert. 

Geht's aber um das finden von Servern im Internet, ist hier in der Tat ein Verzeichnisserver "praktisch". Da reicht aber auch ein Webspace der eine Propertyfile oder ähnliches anbietet, welche die Server auflistet. Mit PHP und Co. lässt sich da bequem was basteln.

- Alex


----------



## arnydaniel (28. Jul 2010)

Broadcast ist hier genau das, was ich gesucht habe!

Zwei Fragen noch dazu: 
1. Wie empfange ich Braodcast-Nachrichten? Genauso wie "normale" Unicast-Nachrichten?
2. Wie sende ich eine Braodcast-Nachricht? Funktioniert das auch sie wie das Senden eines normalen Datagramms nur an eine Subnetz-Mask (wie z.B. 255.255.255.0)?

Danke


----------



## babuschka (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

genau mit dem gleichen Problem habe ich mich vor kurzer Zeit aus ähnlichem Anlass beschäftigt und es war sehr viel einfacher als gedacht 
Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf folgendes Tutorial gestoßen:Multicast-Tutorial .
Das funktioniert sehr gut, muss eben nur etwas erweitert werden. 
In die Broadcast-Nachricht packst Du die Server-Informationen, die Du dann auf dem Client ausliest und verwertest.

Gruß,

JohnMcLane


----------



## arnydaniel (28. Jul 2010)

Hi,

@JohnMcLane: über dieses Tutorial bin ich auch schon gestolpert. Aber dort wird ja MULTIcast beschrieben, ich glaube ich will/brauche nur BROADcast.

PS: lustiger Name ;-)


----------



## babuschka (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

bist Du sicher, dass Du einen echten Broadcast benötigst oder möchtest Du lediglich alle Deine Clients benachrichtigen?
Wenn Du alle Deine Clients benachrichtigen möchtest, weist Du sie einfach alle einer Multicast-Gruppe zu und lässt den Server Nachrichten an eben diese Gruppe senden. Dann erhalten auch alle zuhörenden Clients die Nachricht, einen echten Broadcast würdest Du dann nicht mehr benötigen - sondern eben einen Multicast an alle zuhörenden Clients der Multicast-Gruppe (also alle Deine Clients). Wenn Du das brauchst, ist das Tutorial genau richtig für Dich.
Dass Du hingegen einen echten Broadcast benötigst kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen.

EDIT:
richtig, das vergaß zu erwähnen: Seit Java 6 kannst Du mit NetworkInterface#supportsMulticast() herausfinden, ob ein Multicast überhaupt unterstützt wird. Ein Feld zum Eintragen der IP sollte grundsätzlich immer vorhanden sein.

JohnMcLane


----------



## Empire Phoenix (28. Jul 2010)

Alternativ je nach anwendungsgebiet finde ich die guten alten SErverIp eintragen felder auch toll, speziell bei spielen sit das hilfreich, weil längst nicht alle topologien boardcasts sauber übertragen, (sag da nur vpn hamachi ect) Wer kennt das problem nicht von lans 1 findet c und d, d findet a kann aber bei b nicht joinen, usw...


----------



## arnydaniel (28. Jul 2010)

Ja, stimmt, Multicast ist wohl doch das richtige...

Habe jetzt auch mal anhand des verlinkten Tutorials einen kleinen Prototypen geschrieben und alles funktioniert ;-)

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jul 2010)

arnydaniel hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wie sende ich eine Braodcast-Nachricht? Funktioniert das auch sie wie das Senden eines normalen Datagramms nur an eine Subnetz-Mask (wie z.B. 255.255.255.0)?


nein - weil ...



Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ je nach anwendungsgebiet finde ich die guten alten SErverIp eintragen felder auch toll, speziell bei spielen sit das hilfreich, weil längst nicht alle topologien boardcasts sauber übertragen, (sag da nur vpn hamachi ect)


... das Weiterleiten eines Broadcast über Subnetzgrenzen hinaus, muss vom Router erlaubt bzw. im Router eingetragen sein


----------



## Empire Phoenix (29. Jul 2010)

Naja die Chance das das immer zuverlässig läuft ist nciht zu hoch, deswegen wenn man ein LAN game baut auch bitte immer direct IP connect einbauen, kenne genug spiele da geht es mal und mal nicht.


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jul 2010)

Was für schräge Netzwerke habt ihr denn?

Mein "Heimnetzwerk" besteht aus:

1x Speedport Router für DSL-Zugang
1x Fritzbox für interne Telefonanlage
1x Gigabitswitch
2x 100mbit switch
1x Fritzbox als AP
1x Linksys WRT54GL als AP

Und egal wo und wie Rechner A und Rechner B im Netzwerk hängen: Via Multicast finden die sich ohne weiteres.

Ich geh mal davon aus das Otto Normalverbraucher nur einen DSL-Router hat und somit auch nur ein Netzwerk betreibt und da Rechner direkt per LAN und/oder WLAN dran hängen. Im internen Netzwerk sollte Multicast absolut keine Probleme bereiten. Übers Netzwerkgrenzen hinweg, wie z.B. Internet, VPN oder VPN-ähnliche Konstrukte (z.B. Hamachi): Klar, da ist Multicast problematisch. Aber sonst seh ich da nicht so das Problem...

Dass man die IP des Gegenüber bzw. des Servers eingeben kann befürworte ich auch. Aber nur deshalb, weil es über Netzwerkgrenzen (Router/Gateways/...) hinweg einfach praktischer ist, und nicht weil Multicast angeblich im LAN problematisch ist...

- Alex


----------



## Empire Phoenix (29. Jul 2010)

Also entweder du warst noch nie bei Lans, oder deine Freunde sind netzwerktechnisch kompetenter als mein umfeld...

Nur so spasseshalber, solange ich studiere zocke ich gerne mal ne Runde mit meinen in der Heimat gebliebenen Freunden per tinc:

Pc1---------HausIntern-CClass-----------Pc2
| | |                                                     | |
| | |-WohnheimMan,RouterUni,BClass-------| |ebenfalls mit eigenen tunnel nach Inet
| |                                                          |
| |----------------------------------UniCiscoVpn-fürI-net zugang----Internet-----
|                         |(tinc durch cisco zu inet)
|-Tinc-Vpn-CClass--                                               

Bei so einem Setting scheinen die meisten Programme schon daran zu scheitern Broadcasts auch nur auf den richtigen Adapter zu legen.... Wohingegen generell alle Anwendungen mit Directem connect immer gehen.


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jul 2010)

Ähm:



			
				tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übers Netzwerkgrenzen hinweg, wie z.B. Internet, VPN oder VPN-ähnliche Konstrukte (z.B. Hamachi): Klar, da ist Multicast problematisch. Aber sonst seh ich da nicht so das Problem...



CiscoVPN, TINC, ... => "VPN oder VPN-ähnliche Konstrukte"


----------

